# Osage burl and mud cured green osage



## Paul Veerkamp (Apr 27, 2017)

Found some nice Osage burl a few weeks ago while fishing. Hope the water goes down soon so I can get it. Usually just get the mud cured green stuff but this I have to get. Lol. Are there many call makers that use the Osage burl ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 27, 2017)

Thanks for posting, looks like you get the green hedge from already cut stuff that has been submerged? probably a bit easier and better/bigger chunks than pulling up old fencepost... My hat's off to you for carving on that stuff....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (Apr 27, 2017)

No these are buried whole trees root balls and all. The cuts you see are cuts we made. We have to cut them as we dig because of the size and weight. Use the small green limbs and green roots for canes and walking sticks.


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 27, 2017)

Plenty of interest here for any kind of burls, and seems like call makers are always looking for the green stuff, looks like you struck gold in that there river, here's a list of popular blank sizes;
https://woodbarter.com/threads/list-of-nominal-sizes-needed-for-blanks.14842/#post-182208

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (Apr 27, 2017)

Thanks for the blank size info. That does help


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 27, 2017)

Awesome!!! The burl is usually really in stable and hard to cure. Every piece I have ever had wrapped and had pores open up throughout the blocks. Love the wood and the green stuff is through the roof.

EDIT- Should read un stable not in stable

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (Apr 27, 2017)

The big burl is not pictured. It is on a tree that has been dead for over 60 years. Burl should be dry when I cut it. Hopefully it will not move anymore.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 27, 2017)

I'd be interested in having a burled sample of 'Osage' in my collection, so keep me in the loop...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (Apr 27, 2017)

It will be a while. The swamp it is in just got 6" of rain runoff. Need a boat and about 3 weeks of dry weather.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (Apr 27, 2017)

Mr. Peet said:


> I'd be interested in having a burled sample of 'Osage' in my collection, so keep me in the loop...


Only Osage burl I currently have is green.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 28, 2017)

Paul Veerkamp said:


> Only Osage burl I currently have is green.
> 
> View attachment 127005





I wish I had that problem!!

Wondering if you would be interested in some trading with either calls or wood for some of this?


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (Apr 28, 2017)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> I wish I had that problem!!
> 
> Wondering if you would be interested in some trading with either calls or wood for some of this?


Always interested in trades.


----------



## SENC (Apr 28, 2017)

The hedge burl I've had moved like crazy. Seal it as soon as you cut it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 29, 2017)

I got that piece @SENC think I may turn it this year. I have slowly added CA and let it dry. I dang sure will tag you when it is done Bud.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

